# Grace from MAS - It's Been 6 Years



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

March 14, 2003 was Grace's due out date from the Memphis Animal Shelter (MAS), so today is her Gotcha Day. MAS held strays 48 hours to be reclaimed and then sometimes an additional 24 hours to be adopted. After that they were PTS. With the help of a rescue friend and a very hard-working volunteer in Memphis, I was able to pull Grace and her baby girl on their due out date. Grace made the transport up here to Northern Illinois, but her baby (who I named Cassie) died before transport. This was their MAS pic:










When I met the transport and looked over her paperwork I discovered Grace was HW positive, so she had 2 months of HW treatment ahead of her. We were only going to foster her, but once she finished her treatment we discovered some issues which needed work, so she ended up staying with us (to make a long story short).

DH and I cannot imagine our lives without her. Here's some shots from today - I have no idea how old she is. Happy Gotcha Day Sweetie and many, many more!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day, Grace! What a beautiful and happy looking dog you are! So glad you landed in the right foster home!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, Grace!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for giving cassie her name. and grace her home and familiy. she is incredibly beautiful. many blessings!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I remember this save!!! 
Grace looks wonderful. 
My Rudy also came from MAS so those dogs always have a special place in my heart. They have been to **** and back.
Aren't MAS dogs just the best??? Grace certainly looks like she is living a charmed life. 
RIP Cassie. We'll never forget you!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Grace! She looks so beautiful and happy!

So sad about her poor little pup. What a cute and sweet-looking little girl.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I too remember that picture. Happy gotcha day Gracie!! She looks awesome and so happy.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw...great pictures Sandy. She looks VERY happy and loved.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

congrats Grace!

That pic just breaks my heart! Thank goodness you were able to keep Grace and she hung in there through all she went through!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Grace thanks everyone for the good wishes.









I've also been reminded by 'someone else' that she came up on the transport from MAS with Grace and also has a Gotcha Day this week. (I didn't want to say anything earlier because Grace is constantly complaining that it's always "Marcia, Marcia, Marcia")


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whoa, whata doggie!!!


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

Grace and Kayto Happy Belated Gotcha Day, from Markie and the gang here. Two amazing girls that were extremely lucky to get out of MAS and land in a wonderful, loving home with great lives ahead of them. You go girls!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day you beautiful girls!! They look wonderful Sandy. Such happy and healthy lives they lead now thanks to you and Fred


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Sandy: Your love shines through in each and every image of Grace. Marcia is stunning as well!

Here's to living a life of dignity


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: lupa
> Here's to living a life of dignity


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Gotcha day to the two gorgeous MAS girls (and other related MAS dogs) from Mickey from MAS. Mickey was emaciated and HW+ when he made it out and he decided to make his foster home a forever home too.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day, girls! You are just too beautiful for words!!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is AWESOME!!!!! I remember Graces picture in the urgent section, I am so thrilled you shared this with us. Grace looks wonderful and very very happy. 

I have had the great honor to foster a GSD from MAS what a wonderful boy he was, and I would kept him but another board member was so in love with him and could give him the perfect home, so he now live just a short ride from me. He also came HW+.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I didn't realize Grace had been posted in Urgent. I didn't even know about this board then.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KAYYYYTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Kanuck sends belated Happy Gotcha Day smooches to his favorite girl.... well next to his Mom. 

_Nucky swoons for his Redheaded dream girl!







_


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kayto--yowsa is that dog gorgeous!


----------



## Laurie Brown (Aug 5, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowKayto--yowsa is that dog gorgeous!


Sandy, not to get Grace upset , but you really need to show Kayto's "before" picture. The difference is unbelievable and many people would not believe it was the same dog.


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day to the 2 MAS girls, from Buddy from MAS .


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sandy, a very Happy Belated Birthday to 2 absolutely beautiful dogs. I hope they celebrated in style on their Gotcha Day!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LaurieB
> Sandy, not to get Grace upset , but you really need to show Kayto's "before" picture. The difference is unbelievable and many people would not believe it was the same dog.


Oh okay, this is when she got here.......



















MAS did a horrific job of spaying her. She stood on the front seat for the entire 3+ hours of my drive after I met the transport, she couldn't sit or lie down because she was in so much pain. She cried for days.









This was her MAS pic. All I was able to save back then was this tiny copy.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

LaurieB - I'm so glad you asked Sandy to post that picture. It's one of the most amazing transformations I've ever seen. And then you see all those titles behind her name and it makes it even more amazing!

They are such beautiful girls, Sandy!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What a little bit of time, love and patience can do for a girl! (Well 2 girls in this case).


----------

